# Suggest a UPS based on my Needs



## Ironman (Feb 18, 2013)

PSU ~~ 650W

CPU     [i7 3770k+Z77xup5th+7970]
Monitor : ASUS 23" IPS LED 3D
Speaker: Altec Lansing 2.1

1.Which Brand?
2.How Much Power ?............. 600mva / 800 mva / 1Kva??
3. Is Service Center is available for your suggested Brand in Kolkata?

I am aiming minimum Electricity Cost , and just enough to close every application in case of any power failure ........... normally without any corruption


----------



## Myth (Feb 18, 2013)

1. APC
2. Backup time depends on the current load of the total system. Take a 1/1.1kva to be safe. 
3. apc service is present on kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

1. APC
2. since you want it just for power failure, get 1.1KVA, did fine with my 2600k+GTX580 setup.
3. Yes, there is a dedicated service center+rashi as well, also 2 yrs complete on site warranty.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 18, 2013)

So No Numeric and Microtek ........................ only APC ................................. Right?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

Only APC. 1.1kva.. and dont use speakers on UPS... sometimes there is humming on the bass..


----------

